# Comcast cable/rca modem/belkinpreN router/new laptop_inconsistent performance&dropout



## cable_wireless (Mar 22, 2005)

*Comcast cable/rca modem/belkinpreN router/new laptop_inconsistent performance&dropout*

I have Comcast high-speed internet using an 2 year old RCA Modem that was attached to an old MAC without any performance problems. Just bought new laptop (XP) and Belkin Pre-N wireless router/PC card. Hooked up the Router for wireless connect to laptop and hardwired old Mac into router. Problem is the connection can work great for a while for email and intenet but then either a) not allow internet connection at all (although still saying I have a 108Mbps connection) or b) be connected at really slow speeds. When this happens the lights on the Modem typically are no longer flashing in the 'normal' mode. Same issue is mirrored on the laptop and old Mac. Power cycling the modem and then router seems to work most (but not all) of the time. Doing this multiple times in a day does not seem to be the right answer. Anyone have a clue on what the fix is? Many calls to Belkin just get the same answer (cordless phone is causing the problem) which are BS. Are there known compatability issues iwth Belkin router and cable modem? Do I have a bad router that is screwing up the Modem? Is there some hidden TCP/IP issues that need addressing? Not an expert but trying to struggle through. Can anyone help!??!?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since both the wired and wireless connections are experiencing issues, it's clearly not a wireless interference issue. My guess is you either have a bad router, or a bad cable between the router and the modem.


----------



## kevin_03103 (Apr 6, 2005)

I have had the same trouble with this router. And after 5 days working with belkin tech suport, i have found the trouble on my own. the trouble with this pre n router is a dhcp & dns issue. It will work great with a static ip but not with an auto dhcp. the computers are not getting the dhcp from the router and auto assigning an ip address of a 169.168.172.169. Belkin also amitted that this might be the case. they said there is no firmware as of yet but they are working on one. they told me to return the router to where i bought it for an exchange. Hope this helps i wished i had new about this site 5 days ago.


----------

